# Samsung/Netflix



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I got a new BluRay player (Samsung 2500) that has a built in inteface to stream movies from Netflix. I am not currently a Netflix member but they offer a free trial. I am really not interested in the standard Netflix what with mailing DVDs around so the streaming sounds great. But the teaser for it sayd that they offer only about 10,000 titles out of the 110,000 they offer via the mail. So is it just old B movies that are available streaming? I can't find a list anywhere. Anyone tried this yet?

BTW the 2500 does a fantastic job upconverting regular DVDs to 1080p (when connected with HDMI).


----------



## HD-Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

no, they are "publishing" the newest movies to their streamer. Good chance that our favorite classics wont be streamed for a few years :grin:


----------

